# ( المؤامرة على العربية ) ...



## justme2000 (2 يناير 2011)

* محاضرة أكثر من رائعة للشيخ الفاضل الدكتور رسلان*

تتكون المحاضرة من جزئين 
لتحميل الجزء الأول بصيغة rm
http://www.rslan.org/rm//892_01.rm

لتحميل الجزء الثانى بصيغة rm
http://www.rslan.org/rm//892_02.rm

كما ويمكن الإستماع والتحميل بالفيديو و بصيغة mp3 من موقع الشيخ رسلان حفظه الله 

http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=3104​ 
منقول للإفادة​


----------

